# lumens and flowing?



## MARY-JANE (Oct 15, 2008)

Well hello everyone,

Me and my husband has been working on building a new grow box it is 4ft.w/4ft.h/2.5ft.d. We have some cfl's that we plan on using, 
three: 40w=200w 7600 lumens
one: 65w=300w 3900 lumens
one: 42w=150w 2500 lumens
 for a total of 1150w and 14,000 lumens right.
So for the amount of lumens I have and space is that going to be good for flowering? Please help been growing with flourecent for veg and flowering trying to get better. Jus can't afford the hps or mh yet.

Thank ya'll for the help


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2008)

sorry MJ too stoned to do math. 
when it comes to flos. 3000 lumens per sq.ft. is the least you need.
the good average for me is 5000-6000 lumens of flos per sq.ft. or 50W of metal halide or high pressure sodium per sq.ft.,
look forward to the grow


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

I had 4-150 watt and 8-100 watt cfl's in my box the same size.Wasn't doing a very good job.Have you seen the links for the $20 HPS's?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 15, 2008)

well (mutt) if I have a total of 14,000 lumens and the space is as I explained is that enough or is that to much


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 15, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> well (mutt) if I have a total of 14,000 lumens and the space is as I explained is that enough or is that to much


 
You have 4ft x 2.5ft = 10sqft x 3000 lumens = 30,000 lumen requirement.  So no, you don't have enough.


----------



## la9 (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't forget that when you use CFL's to flower you are adding 1 - 3 weeks to the finish time, it just doesn't pay to use anything but HPS for flower.


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> You have 4ft x 2.5ft = 10sqft x 3000 lumens = 30,000 lumen requirement.  So no, you don't have enough.


....."MINIMUM".....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

There is more to this than watts and lumens.  You have 227W, not 1150W--the equivalent wattage thing doesn't count when we are talking about growing plants.  You have less than 1/2 the minimum lumens you should have just to veg.  Flowering with this amount of light will give you a very sparse yield.

There is no substitute for HPS for flowering.  And, IMHO, with inexpensive HPSs available there is no reason to not be flowering with HPS.  300-400W of HPS will most likely yield 3-4 times what your CFLs will.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 15, 2008)

Well thanks everyone for info. I was using flourecent sun light to flower before.
I used 12/40w flourecent sunlight and the limens was only 35,400.
My grow box for that one was 6ft.l/4ft.h/4ft.w.
And I did flowering in that box and I was getting about an 1.5-2 ounce per plant; and I was flowering 6-8 plants at a time.

With my new box I only plane on putting 2-4 plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well thanks everyone for info. I was using flourecent sun light to flower before.
> I used 12/40w flourecent sunlight and the limens was only 35,400.
> My grow box for that one was 6ft.l/4ft.h/4ft.w.
> And I did flowering in that box and I was getting about an 1.5-2 ounce per plant; and I was flowering 6-8 plants at a time.
> ...



Are you saying that you can get a gram per watt flowering with fluoro tubes?  With only 20W per sq ft?  With only 1475 lumens per sq ft?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, I have been able to flower with flouro. I don't know about the gram per watt. Jus trying to do better. My mary is my meds. that is why I need all the help I can get.


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 15, 2008)

Well a 600 watt HPS you get 90,000 lumens so for your use of  1150 watts for 14,000 lumens, erm..... you know which one i'd use..


----------

